# Rockwall



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any word on the Open or Qual yet?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open setup first series.
Land triple, long middle retired at 400 yds, short right retired at 220 yds thrown hip pocket to long retired--super tight. Left flyer at 275 yards. Dogs are pushing off short retired on the way to the long and getting lost. Less than 50% are doing it.

11:50 a.m.--wind has died down and big hunts are starting.

6:20 p.m.--33 back after land marks.


----------



## Nilak (Jan 26, 2009)

*I would love some news on the Q.*


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

any callbacks thanks


----------



## Jake Greenwell (Feb 28, 2005)

Landrys Out of the Blue "Thunder" won the Qual, thats all of the results I have.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

any open call back numbers?


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello! Anyone have any info yet?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open Land Blind--33 dogs back.
350 yd downwind LB with a 150 yd poison bird thrown 10 yds off the line to the blind, over a log pile 1/3 of way to blind, through a tight tree corridor.


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

any numbers on open call backs and description of AM?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

24 back for bigtime 30 mph crosswind waterblind. No numbers, sorry. Only getting this much via text.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open call backs to the water blind. 
2 3 4 6 7 10 12 15 19 22 24 27 28 29 34 36 37 39 44 57 58 59 60 61
24 dogs


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks jiggy


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Marcy, lookin good!


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

I give, is there any news on the derby? Thanks


Angelo


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Troy Murray, Tim Milligan and Bounce on the derby win! Way to go Team Milligan!!
Bobby


----------



## vanasa cates (Jun 27, 2004)

congrats to Troy,Tim Milligan and the killer B's:1st Bounce,2nd Boomer,3rd Boo on their derby placements Charles Cates


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Results for the Qual:

1. Thunder/Francis Landry
2. Zeke/Ryan Brasseaux
3. Josie/Sydney Gardave
4. Hope/Clint Avant

R.J. Cowboy/Clint Avant

Jams:
Boogie/Wendall Williams
Score/Frank Beard
Steel/Lauren Hays
Babe/Ty Rorem
Margo/Clint Avant


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Derby Results

1st Bounce/Tim Milligan
2nd Boomer/Tim Milligan
3rd Boo/Tim Milligan
4th Dixie/Kenny Trott
RJ Hanna/Marshall Stone
Jams: 
HooDoo/Adam Casto
Peanut/Sharon Gierman
Pick/Kenny Trott
Dealer/Tim Milligan
Mylee/Chris LaCross
Tipper/Ryan Brasseaux

CONGRATS to ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Troy


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

jscarborough said:


> Results for the Qual:
> 
> 
> 2. Zeke/Ryan Brasseaux


Congrats to Ken Barton, Zeke and Ryan

Troy


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

TMURRAY said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 1st Bounce/Tim Milligan
> 2nd Boomer/Tim Milligan
> ...


Congrats Angelo..... Pick is finishing his derby career on a consistent note!  With all of Pick's go, that's what you want to see! Go, Pick!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Amateur first series was a triple, short retired, long retired and flyer go bird that fell into a swell between two hills not visible from the line. The long retired and flyer angled up a wide expanse of uphill terrain, featureless except for a road the dogs had to angle across, giving the dogs plenty of room to run and become lost. The short retired was somewhat complicated by a white water line standpipe about the height of a man that provided suction for both retired guns. There were many monster hunts and handles and pickups. 22 were generously called back to the land blind, which 15 survived: 6.12.15.16.17.18.21.23.25.28.29.37.38.40.43.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open Water Blind
Big WB with poison retired mark. Mark is at 250 yds. of first 4 dogs that ran, 3 picked up--1 on blind and 2 on the mark.

Open Water Marks
11 back, starting at 9 a.m.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations on Picks Jam, Angelo. He's been a solid finisher. Now on to the next phase....


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Open
1st 57
2nd 6
3rd 36
4th 37
Rj 60
Jams 3 34

Am
1st 6
2nd 15
3rd 28
4th 23
Rj 40
Jams 12 16 17 21

SM


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Open
> 1st 57--Sailor Mackey/Rorem
> 2nd 6--Aero Furin/Rorem
> 3rd 36--Homer Harbaugh/Rorem
> ...


Congratulations everyone!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to Team Rorem!! An Open sweep!! WOW!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

That's amazing. Great job Dave Rorem!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Open
> 1st 57--Sailor Mackey/Rorem
> 2nd 6--Aero Furin/Rorem
> 3rd 36--Homer Harbaugh/Rorem
> ...


_*Congrats to the Rorem's!! Congrats to Joanne, Furin, Larry, Jim, and Steve!!! *_

_*Congrats to all!!!*_

_*Paul & Jenn*_


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> Pretty damn impressive.


Ditto.....


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> Pretty damn impressive.


Ditto. 

Congratulations to TEAM ROREM! Also congrats to Roy & Joanne, Dave F., Cindy H, and Larry B.


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats to team Sailor!!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Clark said:


> Congrats to team Sailor!!!


Ahem,,, It's team Rorem....

Go SAILOR!!! 

You'll catch on.....;-)

Angie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Ahem,,, It's team Rorem....
> 
> Go SAILOR!!!
> 
> ...


Its Team Ty. 

SM


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Go ZEKE! Another Raven baby makes his mark. Ken, I could not be more proud for you!!!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats Sailor!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Its Team Ty.
> 
> SM


She's as smart as she's good looking and savy....

Relatively... 

Go Ty.... ;-)

Angie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

byounglove said:


> Congrats to Team Rorem!! An Open sweep!! WOW!!


WOW!!! 

Judy and "Ranger"


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Congratulations to Jeff Jenkins and Bowie on their Amateur win. I believe these are Jeff and Bowie's first Amateur points, what a way to start!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Jeff Jenkins on the Amateur win with FC Bowie!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Joanne, Roy and Sailor!!!!!

Troy


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Ken Barton and his dog Zeke. Once this dog starts placing, it could quickly become a habit. Kudos to Ryan, Ken and Zeke. 

Congratulations are also in order for Marshall Stone and his young derby dog Hannah for their Reserve Jam.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

TMURRAY said:


> Congrats to Joanne, Roy and Sailor!!!!!
> 
> Troy


Ditto! Joanne, give him an extra ear scratching for me....I knew I should of stolen him at the last Rorem seminar 

Congrats to Pick, Kenny and Angelo on another JAM in the Derby. Pick has come a long way in a few short months. Now on to the next level...

FOM


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

My pup wanted to say congrats to her uncle Bowie on the Am win.


----------



## pintschk (Apr 5, 2009)

Way to go Milligan&Cates.good to see locals take home some color...


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats to Jeff and Bowie. We had a chance to get to know Jeff at the 2006 Nat'l--what a nice guy with a nice dawg!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Jim & Jazz on the Am 3rd! Also congrats to Sailor, Joanne & Roy!


----------



## Jake Sullivan (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats Tim,Boomer and Charles on the 2nd.

I love watching Boomer run.


----------

